# Needing a whinge - sorry



## rachelha (Jul 9, 2010)

I am really struggling at the moment to find the motivation to do anything, work, housework and worst off all, to stick with the diabetic regime.  

I rarely slept for more than 2 hours during the whole of my pregnancy due to waking up with high or low blood sugars, doing tests and injections.  I am completely exhasusted.  I know realistically I am on the home straight and I should be being as strict as possible, but it is really getting to me.  I have stuffed my face today at work, I have had huge insulin injections to cover it, but unsuprisingly my levels have gone haywire.  

I tend to overeat when I am tired/down/fed up a hangover from my eating disorder days, and I feel like I have lost the self control/energy to fight that urge at the moment.  I am not sure what will happen when I am on maternity leave and there is no one around to see what I am eating all day.  

sorry just needed to let it all out somewhere


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

*hugs*

we are all here for you, if theres anything i can do to help just let me know.


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Rachel
I know just how your feeling!!!! I thought it was just me  I don't think the heat is helping things either, people keep telling me the sleep deprivation is preparing you for the baby, but they aren't diabetic & having hypos/hypers & blood tests overnight which means 2-3hrs sleep at a time overnight. I think we might actually get more sleep when the baby arrives.
At least we've only got a few weeks left (even if it does feel like an eternity!)
I'm always here if you want to moan! xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 9, 2010)

Dont apologise about moaning, it helps to get things off your chest.

I think it is right about the lack of sleep helping you for when the baby is born, but the hypos are awful and people who dont have them cant understand how horrid they are.

Just try to stay positive , baby will be here soon then you will have to be at your best to look after them.

As i have said before the making of them is the fun bit, then the next 9 months seems like an unfair amount of work and stress and time to wait to get your beautiful baby.

We are all here for you, so moan away 

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 9, 2010)

My friend with diabetes who recently had a baby (6 ish months ago) was exactly the same as you- very dilgently attending to her diabetes through her pregnancy. Post baby she has let her diabetes go, has a high HbA1c and having a more 'relaxed' time in that respect.

Im sure its hard from the struggles she has told me aboutm but it sounds very much like most women in pregnancy are very similar in that respect.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

As above have all said moan away hun. Thats why we are here to sympathise and empathise (I remember it all too well)! 

It seems like the longest time ever to have a baby. I swear 9 months flies when you look back about things you have done and when and yet being pregnant it seems like eternity. 

As for overheating, i think we are all doing that well at the mo but sympathise and empathise with a baby as well! I demanded for a 'fan' on my desk at work - i still have it there, i have never been right since lol 

Its hard, really hard and i found myself really irritable (in my head) at people who were trying to be helpful and just found it patronising as i think unless you are diabetic, you just don't understand. There's cravings and hunger pangs and then there's blinking blood glucose and insulin doses to contend with as well. Grrr, oooopssy you've set me off 

Basically, i understand.

Big virtual hugs ((((())))) and rant away girl-friend (*said like Gok Wan*) 

Bernie xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi

I think you've done realy well not to moan every week like I did, the sleep deprevation at the end of pregnancy is horrific I felt much worse then than I did after when I'd had the c section and was getting up every 4 hours in the night to feed Jessica. Moan as much as you like your completely entitled to xx


----------



## rachelha (Jul 10, 2010)

I have decided I am going to use up a few more of my holidays which means I will only have about 8 days left at work.  It is a very stressful atmosphere at my work at the moment and I really dont think it is helping at all.  I had a good cry at Theo last night and feel a bit better today.  

I have been using the baby centre forum quite alot and the september birth group has got to the point where people are having glucose tolerence tests to find out if they have gestational diabetes or not.  I logically realise it must be a horrible shock to find out you have GD in the middle of your pregnancy and I have been giving them advice with testing and injections, but all I really want to say is to tell them they dont know how lucky they are to only have to deal with it for 10 weeks, and to stop whinging - how mean is that!!

As always, thanks for your support, I really don't know what I would do without you all at the moment.


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jul 11, 2010)

I think each and everyone of us on here is entitled to a moan, in fact that is why I joined this group  I wanted to hear about other people who were in my situation. I'm fed up about hearing about "normal pregnancy" there have been alot of girls pregnant in my work recently and I don't think any of them realise how difficult it is to be pregnant and have diabetes at the same time. I found my diabetes a huge struggle before getting pregnant and now its just a nightmare. I think you are right to take more time off work, I had to call in sick yesterday due to uncontrolled hypos. At the end of the day you are just a number to them and it's important that you don't put yourself under any more stress than you have to. Feel free to rant as much as you want


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 11, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> I think each and everyone of us on here is entitled to a moan, in fact that is why I joined this group  I wanted to hear about other people who were in my situation. I'm fed up about hearing about "normal pregnancy" there have been alot of girls pregnant in my work recently and I don't think any of them realise how difficult it is to be pregnant and have diabetes at the same time. I found my diabetes a huge struggle before getting pregnant and now its just a nightmare. I think you are right to take more time off work, I had to call in sick yesterday due to uncontrolled hypos. At the end of the day you are just a number to them and it's important that you don't put yourself under any more stress than you have to. Feel free to rant as much as you want



I have to say i totally agree with this! Another similar reason to why i joined too. Not looked back and met some great people along the way too. 

Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2010)

Rachel, as ever I am in awe of you ladies. Take care of yourself and baby, nothing else is anywhere near as important! And moan as much as you want here.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 12, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> I think each and everyone of us on here is entitled to a moan, in fact that is why I joined this group  I wanted to hear about other people who were in my situation. I'm fed up about hearing about "normal pregnancy" there have been alot of girls pregnant in my work recently and I don't think any of them realise how difficult it is to be pregnant and have diabetes at the same time. I found my diabetes a huge struggle before getting pregnant and now its just a nightmare. I think you are right to take more time off work, I had to call in sick yesterday due to uncontrolled hypos. At the end of the day you are just a number to them and it's important that you don't put yourself under any more stress than you have to. Feel free to rant as much as you want



Hear Hear 

You and your Baby are more importeant than anything xxx


----------

